
The life and death of Google Flu Trends - seventyhorses
http://www.medanthrotheory.org/read/11446/algorithmic-futures
======
nl
This neglects to mention the follow-up work Google did on Flu Trends, where
they corrected for media and "online" interest and made it work again.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26234783](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26234783)

~~~
jarfil
They correct the predictions for past data, but I'm sceptical as to whether
it's possible to correct for emerging feedback loops when the results of the
analysis are public and cause a change in the behavior patterns being
analyzed.

~~~
nl
Well they stopped the analysis being public too.

Instead they release it to other groups who use it as a single combined with
others for predictions.

